# [Oct 1, 2011] Rainbow Affiliated BC Eco-Village Homestead Gathering (Central British Columbia)



## CardBoardBox (Sep 23, 2011)

Some of y'all might be interested in this sort of thing.



*Time​* 

Saturday, October 1 at 1:00pm - November 13 at 4:00pm
​

*Location​* 
A little South East of Trail BC
​
One of the original intentions of a Rainbow Gathering was to manifest 3000 acres of land, pass the Magic Hat and build a sustainable community......

There is 160 acres in the West Kootaneys, 45 min out of Trail.

The owner bought it 25 years ago and for the last 20 years has been collecting building material for the projects on the land.There was power put in last year which we want to use as little as possible and by the end of next spring be completely off the Fortis B.C. grid. There are creeks and a large pond, part of the water line needs to be replaced (we have the material for it). There are 10 plus truck loads of building materials in Winfield B.C. (by Kelowna) we need to pick up. We also have two medium sized ti-pis ready to go up the mountain, we must harvest poles and then we will be ready to set them up.

The land is open for a organic sustainable Eco-conscious community.

Now the original intention of the first non-official Rainbow Gathering was to manifest 3000 acres of land, call a Gathering of Eco-Conscious-Like-Minded Individuals, Tribes and Nations, pass the Magic Hat , acquire the land and build a sustainable Eco-conscious community (which has happened only a few times in over 40 years!).

Well we have a beautiful 160 acre section of land in the Southern Kootenay Mountains a little South East of Trail British Columbia, Canada....

We are calling a Gathering of Eco-Conscious-Like Minded Individuals who are truly interested in setting up and helping out with this Rainbow Affiliated-Eco-Village Project.

When people arrive we will have information and a sort of orientation on basic living in the woods and community etiquette as well as taking note of who knows what kind of skills and what and where they would like to fit in in this picture.

It takes the Community to make the community.


ect ect ect ---------> more info on facebook link.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=208592955862326


----------

